# Other > Fun and games >  stella street

## purplefan

Dose anyone remember this little gem from the 1990s? I love the idea of all the A listrs wanting to lead a normal life and live in quiet surburban street. Rolling stones runnin the local shops  :(rofl): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY4isQVSgDg

----------


## Paula

Never heard of it - were we in the same '90's. Lol

----------

S deleted (19-07-15)

----------


## purplefan

It used to be on ever night for about 15 minutes on BBC2.

----------


## Paula

Mind you, in 1990 I was 16. By the time that decade ended, I'd got married, had a baby, got divorced, worked full time as a single mother, moved in with my boyfriend, had 2 major breakdowns. I was too busy/exhausted to watch TV .......

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Yep, I used to watch it. It was quite amusing. John Sessions and Phil Cornwell playing all the parts - Mick and Keith running the newsagents! Pretty sure they did a movie, and it was pretty good as I recall  :):

----------


## purplefan

What was the name of Michael caines housekeeper in it?

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I can't remember, but think I remember the character, "Ohhh Michael!"

----------


## purplefan

:(rofl):  I loved the first episode where The house keeper had to arange a suprise party for Michael and she invited everybody and it got back to michael who got a bit upset and started ranting about how good he was to her, and treated her like a member of his family, then he sacked her and kicked her down the garden path only to see the group in the front room. 
Ho dear.  :(rofl): 
Do you remember league of Gentlemen hugo? "This is a local shop for local people. We'll have no trouble here"

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Lol, I almost imagine I remember that one (but not sure)!
I do remember LOG, and have a couple of their live shows on dvd. The whole Pauline at the job centre thing! It was brilliant how it walked that line between comedy and horror - mind you there's often a fine line between the two!

----------


## purplefan

Very true. It was brilliantly writen. And as you said Pauline was brilliant.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/GjOEcoMy2fI

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/8BwQBjJvN5Y  :O:

----------


## purplefan

Never heard that before Hugo.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

It's from a channel4 series called Garth Marenghi's Dark Place from a few years back, which is a spoof horror where Marenghi is a low rent Steven King character introducing his lost televisual "masterpiece" from the eighties! Not many people saw it, but it has something of a cult following.

----------

purplefan (29-07-15)

----------


## purplefan

Channel 4 in the 80s had some great comedy shows on. Shame it has went down hill 
remember Frankie Boyle's Tramadol Nights? although i think that was from the 00s? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ZYYnASOaA

do not watch if easily offended.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Dark Place was a noughties show spoofing an eighties show, but yes there's always good and bad stuff. I've heard it said there was never really a golden age, it's just that people remember the good bits!

Frankie Boyle was the hot ticket at the time, and Tramadol Nights almost killed his career. I saw it and there were some sketches I swear are burned into my mind, and not exactly in a good way! The knightrider sketch? And numerous unrepeatable ones. I think the problem was that it was just so relentless and misanthropic, it just left me feeling numb!

----------

purplefan (29-07-15)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Do you remember Nightingales?   :): 

https://youtu.be/5emR9uqpj4c

----------


## purplefan

Used to watch it. i am more into this

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Peter Capaldi!
I've got the Comic Strip box set! The Bad News double was the best, and pre-dated spinal tap, the spoofs of the famous 5 were great too, and there was another double bill  Supergrass? which was brilliant, with Robbie Coltraine walking across a stormy peer, with soundtrack by Jeff Beck, although that might have been another one...

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/uf2vItHUpPk

----------

